# OMG, freaking out. My house is infested with black mold? Mold in AC unit??!?!



## Guest (Dec 21, 2015)

I just had my AC unit serviced. The AC unit is literally over 20 yrs old. They found this growing inside the AC unit... it's freakin mold! This stupid AC guy didn't even bother to try to clean it up because most AC guys won't go near that mold since it's so toxic.

I know I must get a new AC unit which will be over $3,000+. I cannot afford to replace it until a few months from now when I get my next commission. I HATE living in Florida, it's so disgusting humid/muggy here... and now I'm dealing with this dangerous crap as a result of having to live in this disgusting swamp.

Anyone here ever had this in their AC unit before? Now I'm super worried for my tiel because those mold spores are getting pushed and circulating throughput the entire house!

Look at what is inside my AC unit!!! That *** is getting circulated throughout my house! And that video recommends biocide to clean it, this is just getting worse and worse... they also say the DUCTS must be replaced when mold is discovered what a nightmare!


----------



## dianne (Nov 27, 2013)

So sorry! Can you shut the unit down?


----------



## mekat (Jun 29, 2015)

I don't live in Florida any more but I did live there for 34 years. No, I never had problems with mold but I lived in the Tampa Bay area. If I were in your shoes I would buy one or two cheap space heaters to get you through the few weeks of cold season and then start saving up for a cheap window a/c unit for summer. Of course, all temporary stop gap measures but it will make your house more livable until you have the fund to do more. I'm sorry central heat and air make things more livable but I promise you get used to wall units when the other is no longer available.


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2015)

I'm not worried about being cold... it's never that cold in south FL... I wish it was. I love the cold... not the humidity.

What's growing inside my AC unit looks really SCARY... and whatever type of mold that is doesn't really matter since all molds are bad... but if that's the black mold "Stachybotrys" then that seems serious!

Some places do offer financing options where I can pay a very small monthly fee and simply finance it until I can pay it off in full. I am going to do that! This way I can replace this nasty AC unit ASAP. I am going to be calling around tomorrow and get this AC unit replaced right away (within 2 weeks at the most). I am way too paranoid/worried about my tiel. The AC guy said whatever that is... it's being circulated throughout the house!


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

It might be worth consulting a mold removal service to find out exactly what kind of mold it is and whether there's additional containment/removal that needs to be done in your home. It's definitely scary stuff!


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2015)

Home Depot is coming to my house today to give FREE estimate on installing the new AC unit... I also need help choosing the right one! Here are their AC Units: http://www.homedepot.com/b/Heating-...d/Ntt-ac+unit?Ntx=mode+matchpartialmax&NCNI-5

I am also going to show the what is growing inside my AC unit! Home Depot also services AC units for yearly maintenance etc... who knew! I had no idea Home Depot also does that.

I'm always very paranoid about getting SCAMMED. You think it's "safer" to go with Home Depot vs some random AC company? Home Depot also offers financing... I only need to finance the thing for 6 month and then I would pay it off in full. 

I will also have a mold inspector, NOT a mold remediator (as they are definitely scam you), to inspect this house in a few months.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

But wasn't it the remediator that recommended the really nice guy that fixed your wall? We had mold similar to this in WA and were told it was black mold and that was why my hubby had such horrible allergies and our tiels got sick. 

Honestly, at this point, if they're going to offer financing I'd go with them. People are going to charge a large amount because they want to make a profit. Home Depot seems like a good option.


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2015)

roxy culver said:


> But wasn't it the remediator that recommended the really nice guy that fixed your wall? We had mold similar to this in WA and were told it was black mold and that was why my hubby had such horrible allergies and our tiels got sick.
> 
> Honestly, at this point, if they're going to offer financing I'd go with them. People are going to charge a large amount because they want to make a profit. Home Depot seems like a good option.


It turns out Home Depot does not service AC units nor do they install them... Home Depot just refers some crappy small and overpriced local AC company that I used in the past.... they want to charge me a whooping $5,600 for a new central AC Unit in this tiny house I live in. That is way overpriced!!! It should only be roughly $3,000 something. He also was pressuring me to buy a $700 filter from him!!! He was trying to BS me and said the reason my AC unit is infested with mold is because I don't have the filter he wants me to BUY from him. Do I have the word "stupid" written on my forehead??? I usually change my filter about once or twice a month.

I showed him the nasty mold in my AC unit and then he proceeds to tell me "I have been doing this for over 30 yrs and I can assure you that mold is not dangerous I knows 2 other individuals in this line of business and this type of mold that grows in AC units is never dangerous". He doesn't even know what type of mold that is to say such a thing.

Get this.... he then proceeds to tell me he owns a GCC and has also painted his entire house with his GCC sitting on his shoulder as he is painting the walls!... also, he said he uses bleach cleaners near his bird all the time and his bird is just fine. This guy was an IDIOT. I also asked him what type of GCC does he have?? Pineappple, regular, turquoise? He couldn't even answer that!

He told me all this NONSENSE after I told him I am very concerned for the health of my tiel as these tiny birds have very sensitive respiratory systems. Anything and everything this IGNORANT AC guy Home Depot sent to my house was ignored by me! On to the next!!! Now I have to call around to get several different companies out here and get some more estimates from more poeple who are hopefully not trying to SCAM more $$$ out of me like this guy Home Depot sent. Not happy!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

My hubby had a vet tell him he feeds his GCC avocado and I would never give that to my birds, so to each their own. 

If you do your research and tell them what you are looking for, someone has to eventually listen to you.


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2015)

roxy culver said:


> My hubby had a vet tell him he feeds his GCC avocado and I would never give that to my birds, so to each their own.
> 
> If you do your research and tell them what you are looking for, someone has to eventually listen to you.



OMG, that scary. If someone tried to feed my tiel avocado that avocado would end up in a place they don't want it!

What's really upsetting is that I have been paying a lot of money to have my AC unit serviced about once a year from various AC companies and NOBODY ever bothered to let me know I have tons of mold growing inside my AC unit everywhere (this AC unit is inside my laundry room). This AC guy said he see's mold like this in AC units all the time... but they are SUPPOSED to clean the mold out before it gets this bad.... I guess they don't bother unless you are on top of them about it and they hope you are too "dumb" to know any better. I am almost glad this happened... because now I know how to not allow this to happen again.

This mold has been growing inside this unit for many yrs... this AC unit was put in the house when it was built way back in 1994. Definitely time to replace it asap.


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

Can your homeowners' insurance could steer you toward a reputable company? I am surprised Home Depot would put their reputation at risk by sending people to crappy, pushy salesmen who only want to make quick money.


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2015)

TamaMoo said:


> Can your homeowners' insurance could steer you toward a reputable company? I am surprised Home Depot would put their reputation at risk by sending people to crappy, pushy salesmen who only want to make quick money.


Not only was it lousy but extremely overpriced!! My mother is also familiar with this AC company (it's a small local AC company) and does not like them. I will find one next week after the holidays for certain.


----------

